# Could I do some type of geophagus



## The camaro show (Apr 14, 2017)

Can I do some type of geophagus and how many and of what type do you think Is the most colorful/ peaceful


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Depends on how big your tank is. I keep 6 G. Altifrons is a 150 gallon tank with angels and cories. They do best in groups and grow very large. My Geos are about 9" each.

Geos are pretty peaceful and can get along with most fish. They require a sand substrate.


----------



## The camaro show (Apr 14, 2017)

mambee said:


> Depends on how big your tank is. I keep 6 G. Altifrons is a 150 gallon tank with angels and cories. They do best in groups and grow very large. My Geos are about 9" each.
> 
> Geos are pretty peaceful and can get along with most fish. They require a sand substrate.


I have a 90 gallon I was thinking 4 of them?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend it. Why not go for a group of Bolivian rams instead. I have 3 tanks: 17 gallon, 90 gallon and 150 gallon. The 6 Geos in the 150 are pushing it. I keep Bolivian rams and schools of tetras/rasboras in my 90, and it makes for a very peaceful tank.


----------



## The camaro show (Apr 14, 2017)

mambee said:


> I wouldn't recommend it. Why not go for a group of Bolivian rams instead. I have 3 tanks: 17 gallon, 90 gallon and 150 gallon. The 6 Geos in the 150 are pushing it. I keep Bolivian rams and schools of tetras/rasboras in my 90, and it makes for a very peaceful tank.


What type of goes do you have?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Second post- G. Altifrons


----------



## The camaro show (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nice fish


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What other fish do you currently have in this tank now?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Deeda said:


> What other fish do you currently have in this tank now?


viewtopic.php?f=50&t=417057


----------



## The camaro show (Apr 14, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > What other fish do you currently have in this tank now?
> ...


I have a festivum that I've had for 3 years and never seem any aggression at all from him I also just got a uaru that's about 4 inches and a keyhole that's about 2 inches both are peaceful too I also have a pair of kribs in my tank that breed and had 8 fry all about 2 inches now and doing great. And a bgk that's 3 inches 2 clown loaches and 2 angelfish I have a 90 gallon tank


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Uarus get huge. I used to keep them. He is going to get way too big for a 90 gallon tank. Same for BGK.


----------



## The camaro show (Apr 14, 2017)

Okay


----------



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

They do best in schools.. 5 minimum.. I got a group of ten tapajos in my 180g and that's perfect


----------

